# bbs ch 18" pic request



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i fancy a wheel change soon, really like the bbs ch design. im looking at getting staggered fitment 8+9j
i want silver but would like to a see a few different colours on a tt aswell. i know theres someone on here with a silver tt with nice ch's on


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't get 18's [smiley=bigcry.gif] get 19's look way better 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

18''

























more http://ttgallery.fotki.com/audi-tt-mk1-the-bir/misc_tt_galleries/wheel_gallery/


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

markypoo said:


> Don't get 18's [smiley=bigcry.gif] get 19's look way better 8)


Agreed, 19's all the way on CH's. Don't know why, but the 18's look way too small


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

19"s all the way :wink:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

19's all the way is lovely if i didnt have to fork out on 4 19inch tyres costing about £500 on top! cheers


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Somebody say bbs ch pic request ? ..... Whoring time.....



















More pictures http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=248290

O and also 19's FTW


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> 19's all the way is lovely if i didnt have to fork out on 4 19inch tyres costing about £500 on top! cheers


Best extra £500 you'll ever spend!


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Brendanb86 said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > 19's all the way is lovely if i didnt have to fork out on 4 19inch tyres costing about £500 on top! cheers
> ...


not when u aint got it


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)




----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Somebody say bbs ch pic request ? ..... Whoring time.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same wheels different car :lol: :wink:


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> > jayz_son said:
> ...


We only need one of our kidneys...


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

basky said:


>


are these the staggered fitment? look really nice


----------



## Camyam (Mar 20, 2009)

markypoo said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody say bbs ch pic request ? ..... Whoring time.....
> ...












More of your castoffs


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Hi matey No not staggered and 18"s 15mm front 20mm rear spacers. But for £550 all in with falcons, you can't complain :wink:


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Camyam said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > tonksy26 said:
> ...


Oh yes... spats you mean ? :wink:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone have a pic with staggered fitment and perhaps a bit of stretch?
im liking the idea of black ones on moro blue now, how about any pics of black wheels on a moro blue tt?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> does anyone have a pic with staggered fitment and perhaps a bit of stretch?
> im liking the idea of black ones on moro blue now, how about any pics of black wheels on a moro blue tt?


Google is your friend

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

kazinak said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have a pic with staggered fitment and perhaps a bit of stretch?
> ...


yeah and about 1 moro blue audi came up, wasnt even a tt it was an rs4. much easier to request one on here lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jayz_son said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > jayz_son said:
> ...


is it s good enough for you ?


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice shop 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hate to say it but Ch look sick in a 19 inch. Some lovely TT's there guys. By the way this thread is doing me no good......  
I will keep my sport 18's ..........i will keep my sport 18's......... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hate to say it but Ch look sick in a 19 inch. Some lovely TT's there guys. By the way this thread is doing me no good......
> I will keep my sport 18's ..........i will keep my sport 18's......... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Have look for a post form me a couple of days ago some pics of my qS with 19in black/silver 19in BBS CH it is a bit hard to see the wheels from the pic but they look great in the metal how ever a good few on here didnt like the fact I have swapped the original qS wheels taking away its qSness :lol:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

is it s good enough for you ?








[/quote]
exactly what i wanted  cheers


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,

These are my 18",










Cheers!


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

well i just ordered some black bbs ch's, 8j front and 9j rear  will post up pics when fitted


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

nice look forward to the fitted pics 

Damien.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

> well i just ordered some black bbs ch's, 8j front and 9j rear will post up pics when fitted


Great 8) , waiting for pics 

Cheers


----------



## Gervais (Dec 13, 2011)

Really like CH's on on the TT's but would have to be 19's for me.


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

Gervais said:


> Really like CH's on on the TT's but would have to be 19's for me.


mines lowered so should get away with it, and i'l have a bit of tyre stretch 225's rear and 215's front should look tidy


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was after a set of these in a matt or satin black that they come in but couldnt find any that came without the silver rim edge,perfer the "all black"look.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

leeh95 said:


> I was after a set of these in a matt or satin black that they come in but couldnt find any that came without the silver rim edge,perfer the "all black"look.


 i tought you have Oz opera II :roll:


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

kazinak said:


> leeh95 said:
> 
> 
> > I was after a set of these in a matt or satin black that they come in but couldnt find any that came without the silver rim edge,perfer the "all black"look.
> ...


They are for sale now mate as havent got the money to refurb them and buy the adapters at the mo so just wanted a wheel that i can bolt straight on without the hassle.Shame really as i had got a brand new set of h and r 20mm adapters for the front so was slowly getting what i needed but moving house after xmas so im afraid they have got to go.So spread the word mate if you know of anyone that might be interested


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

leeh95 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > leeh95 said:
> ...


i'll give you £200 and you can keep the adapters

or

your wheels+adapters + £200 and you can have my bbs lm's (18x8 et35 5x100)


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats the condition of the lms?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

**Edited**

Since I decided I was being 'orrible :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

leeh95 said:


> Whats the condition of the lms?


wheels are as new, at the moment lips are plasti diped in black to protect them from salt over the winter, budget tyres


----------



## leeh95 (Jun 29, 2010)

Let me have a think kaz and ill get back to you.They deffo need to go its just weather im going to be 100% on getting some lms.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

no worries, i'm not in the rush


----------



## Gervais (Dec 13, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> Gervais said:
> 
> 
> > Really like CH's on on the TT's but would have to be 19's for me.
> ...


Didn't notice it was lowered, should be able to pull it off in that case 8)


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

well heres 2 of the new wheels, car is stinking and havent got the front spacer on yet, awaiting new tapered nuts all round so not finished, but love the look so far, dont think it would look right if it wasnt lowered


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks good, but I would go abit lower

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jayz_son said:


> well heres 2 of the new wheels, car is stinking and havent got the front spacer on yet, awaiting new tapered nuts all round so not finished, but love the look so far, dont think it would look right if it wasnt lowered


Really nice, your TT's colour really works with the black wheel look....class 

Damien.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Very nice matey complement the colour of the car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

kazinak said:


> Looks good, but I would go abit lower
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


ive been lower, and if i ran over something as small as an ant the exhaust bracket would scrape! just waiting for longer bolts to come through for spacers to fit and i'll be happy


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

just washed it so took some more


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

These are reps arnt they ?


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> These are reps arnt they ?


yeah, 18x9 and 18x8 et35


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Look good, If you dont mind me asking, how much were they ? You can pm me if you dont wana announce your sending to the whole world


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah me too. I'd really like to know where to get good BBS CH BE reps in 18". Please send me a PM.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cnt remember how much he paid but there are reps on eBay brand new for £500 without tyres.


----------

